# help with neck pain



## the seamus (Apr 12, 2004)

So, this past year, I've had some neck pain issues. Basically the act of being on the bike and 'looking up' as you do when you ride normally, hurts. I'm also getting some little crunching noises in there when I turn my head. Concerned...

First it happened over the summer, randomly and then it went away, pretty much by itself after about a month. Over the winter it came back. I've tried taking a little time off the bike, but I'm getting the same thing when I sit in front of the computer. Maybe a posture thing?

I'm 34, an elite level racer with almost 20 years of riding experience, so I don't think it's a noob positioning thing. I'm not running much saddle-bar drop (about 5cm) and I've also messed with stem length and height and going shorter/higher helps a tiny bit but doesn't resolve the issue. 

Any ideas? Stretches or exercises that might set things straight?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Oddly, I'm in exactly the same situation. I think it started with a bad night in a hotel, some back to back coach airline seats and a January training load. 

Aleve has really been helping and I've focused extra on sleeping right and good posture at the desk and stretching.

Also I have one of these:
http://www.promedproducts.com/s.nl/it.A/id.743/.f?sc=2&category=186

And one of these:
http://www.relaxtheback.com/thera-cane-product-6380210-6389771

And use them both.


----------



## the seamus (Apr 12, 2004)

Yep, bad hotels, cheap flights and age, I guess. Well at least I'm not alone. So far I've been doing the same stuff as what you mentioned...I have a similar neck stretching device, though mine lays flat on the ground and stretches your neck like a mideival rack. The massage stick looks like a smart purchase. 

Anyone else? I'll all for adding some neck-specific exercises to my weight routine.


----------



## lattae (May 11, 2006)

*theracane is great*

I've had neck issues off and on and bought the theracane and it is great. If you go to www.theracane..net you can purchase it for $34 with shipping included. They will send you a nice owner's manual and have a DVD available for sale which helps,,the DVD illustrates other areas of trigger points that the cane can be used all over the body. I took my theracane to work to share with my co workers and they were all impressed and wanted to purchase one too.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

I have had issues with neck pain since 1981. Been to about a hundred different physical therapists and doctors - or so it seems.

This can be a very complicated circumstance - so from experience I say proceed with caution with that neck stretching device - had the reverse effect on me - made it worse because my muscles fought against it, increased compression - be careful

The theracane looks pretty harmless though.

What you need to determine is what is the root cause - posture - not just on the bike but how you sit in a chair - while working on the computer many daily aspects could be affecting you, flexibility - you'd be surprised how a tight glute can affect your neck for instance - many variables here, riding position - arms and shoulders relaxed while riding - or are your arms fully extended and locked?

When do you notice it most?

The list can go on. regardless stretching can only help.

PM me if you are interested in pursuing solutions - this is a long discussion

Best regards,m

Phil


----------



## fillmore (Apr 2, 2005)

I had neck pain for years while doing rides over 3 hours. A few years ago I moved my saddle back about 2cm and put a 2cm shorter stem on and now no pain. I was too far forward so I had too much weight on my hands. Now I'm balanced on the saddle. Last year I even lowered my stem by 1cm. Try riding in the drops and taking your hands off to see if you can support your torso no handed. If not you may need to move your saddle back. An old cyclist once told me this and it worked for me. Hope this helps.


----------

